# Sew Wide Range Of Oversize Items With New Tajima TUMX-C Singlehead



## Deborah Sexton (Jan 16, 2007)

The more items your shop can embroider, the greater the potential market for sales. The latest machine from Tajima, the singlehead TUMX-C, is designed to accommodate apparel and promotional merchandise that will not fit under the needle of a traditional “compact” embroidery machine. 

What makes the TUMX-C so flexible is the area on either side of the sewing head has been opened up to enhance the use of a larger hoop or frame. There also is space underneath the frame to allow an oversize jacket, blanket, or large duffel bag to hang down out of the way while embroidering. You can view the sewing area from all angles with no blind spots. 

This unique machine design opens the doors to a variety of larger merchandise that would otherwise present challenges to sew, especially on a production basis. 

Tajima’s proven Windows CE operating system and LCD color monitor are included and make the TUMX-C model as user friendly as all Tajima models.

Unique to the TUMX-C is a smaller needle plate that allows for embroidering in hard-to-access areas such as small pockets, gloves, etc. as well as higher up on finished caps. With the same dimensions as the Neo Plus, it’s ideal for fitting in small spaces such as a home, garage or small shop. The dimensions are approximately 30 inches (760 mm) long by 30 inches (762 mm) wide by 38 inches (975 mm) high. 

A built-in LED lamp is positioned over the needle plate making it easier to see. There also is an optional LED laser light to accurately indicate the sewing start position. Optional accessories include a pocket frame and an automatic air-driven clamp that can be opened and closed by a foot pedal. 

There’s also a high-speed cording device, boring device, beam sensor, stand, and stand tray. Factory-installed extras include a sequin device, zigzag cording device and lochrose embroidery device.


The sewing field measures 14 inches (355 mm) long by 19.5 inches (495 mm) wide. The sewing speed is 1,200 stitches per minute, and it features a 2-million stitch memory. 

For more information go to: www.hic.us or contact Hirsch International at 800-394-4426; email: [email protected].


----------

